# Time to retire the old girl



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, i believe it is time to retire one of my trailers, she used to make me alot of money and now she helps me break even on clean outs but time for a new trailer. So question of the day is, should i just buy a hydraulic dump trailer or stay with the old 16 ft dual axle trailer with the wood sides and tie downs for the tarp? I have been looking into the SURE TRAC dump trailers and im liking them but if the answer is to just go with the dump, what would be the best brands you recommend. Obviously the dump trailer is far more expensive but it will cut down on time at the dump sites and help better with landscape/rockscape installs as well. Any thoughts or insight would be helpful.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

DUMP, DUMP, DUMP. 
I have a Sure Trac 12' dump about 4-5 years old and its a piece of crap. In my area I have Sure Trac and Bri-mar. I would go with the Bri-mar over the Sure Trac any day. Not sure what choices you have in your area though. Sure Trac looks pretty when new but just not pleased with the one I've got. I have a Sure Trac 10' and 16' landscape trailers and those I don't mind except for the powder coat paint, It don't hold up well.


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

Go Dump Trailer! We had a carson landscape that we modified, then my hubby had a nail go through his entire foot at the landfill. We got really lucky with a friend who was getting out of the business and picked up their 2008 carson dump for $4900 just cleaned it up and painted for around $200. No better investment ever! But we kept our 1st baby too just incase. I highly recommend carson either way can't go wrong!


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah i have 3 6x12 sure trac 3 board sided landscape trailers for my mowers and i like it other than the gate the mesh isnt reinforced that well so i took angel iron and added some bracing, but that is good to know on the sure trac dump tho i havent seen anyone around here with that brand but i got a killer deal on the 3 board landscape trailers i paid $1030.00 out the door.


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

i have heard of carson before my buddy had one that he bought from arizona and its real nice


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

We are waiting on a new dump fromAppalachian trailer sales. We ordered a 14' with 45" sides,full barn door setup,radial tires and a spare for right around 7K. It has a 12000 gvw


----------



## Blue Granite PPs (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a 6x12 dump and love it HOWEVER there was another product that I wish I had gotten it was a 10 cube roll off dumpster trailer. Essentially functions like a roll off dumpster whereby you can leave at a job site, then pick it up with the trailer, go to the landfill and raise the front. See link.

http://m.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing?id=105023530


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Have though about getting a dump trailers myself! I rent one one large jobs and install large plywood sides! I do not like buying new and most I see that used are mybe a $1000 less then new!


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

STARBABY said:


> Have though about getting a dump trailers myself! I rent one one large jobs and install large plywood sides! I do not like buying new and most I see that used are mybe a $1000 less then new!



trailers hold their value for a long time. for what you would save in rentals, it would be more profit for you


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We tend to buy and sell trailers a lot. Run into deals from contractors needing cash, auctions, etc. The standard Sikes bread and butter landscape trailers are very poplular and easy to sell. Just roll the profits over and upgrade each trailer until you have the ones you want.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Blue Granite PPs said:


> I have a 6x12 dump and love it HOWEVER there was another product that I wish I had gotten it was a 10 cube roll off dumpster trailer. Essentially functions like a roll off dumpster whereby you can leave at a job site, then pick it up with the trailer, go to the landfill and raise the front. See link.
> 
> http://m.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing?id=105023530


I'm not seeing how that lift mechanism would be worth a crap to pull the bin up. Have you seen it in action?


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance (Mar 8, 2013)

That roll off would be ideal but I'm trying to stay in the 4-6k range I'm thinking the 6x12 would work but what would a 6x12 be yardage wise roughly be


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

this trailer I would love to have!

http://loadtrail.com/detail.cfm?model=DT21&desc=Triple Axle Dump 21,000 Lb w/6" Channel Frame


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> this trailer I would love to have!
> 
> http://loadtrail.com/detail.cfm?model=DT21&desc=Triple Axle Dump 21,000 Lb w/6" Channel Frame


I couldn't get the website to come up but I have a loadtrail. Not sure which model the link is but mine is a 14' 14k tandem with a scissors lift. I love the trailer except the damn paint. Its a little over two years old and the thing looks like its 10 years old. It sits outside all the time and they do use salt on the roads here in the winter. However, come on, etch the welds before you paint so the chit doesn't rust.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

this is what you want http://www.concretefasteners.com/an...rstud-wedge/?gclid=CJfUzoTex7YCFaVcMgodOksAHA

I considered buying one a year or so ago but I don't know if I'm sold on the big tex quality. The hydraulics on them are not nearly heavy duty enough. We have a higher end 6x12 that we bought used from a rental place and it dumps about 3x as fast and doesn't bog down over a heavy load.


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

If you do a lot of trashouts, the only way to go is with a dump trailer. In and out of the dump in minutes. In this business I would never buy a trailer that does not dump.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

PPC said:


> If you do a lot of trashouts, the only way to go is with a dump trailer. In and out of the dump in minutes. In this business I would never buy a trailer that does not dump.


I bought a 6 X 10 and went with the double axle for resale. ot may be 1K more but you are getting a better trailer with brakes and it will sell faster when you retire it. I too started with a 6 X 12 landscape trailer and willl never go back . I love sitting in the drivers seat and not having to touch the nasty stuff.


----------

